# brutal redpill on success



## john_cope (Nov 10, 2019)

you do not need to sacrifice anything to free up time for studying or a difficult career
simply realize that inferior hobbies like television and excessive music and relaxation are not nescessary
just start doing work and study in place of these things.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 10, 2019)

john_cope said:


> you do not need to sacrifice anything to free up time for studying or a difficult career
> simply realize that inferior hobbies like television and excessive music and relaxation are not nescessary
> just start doing work and study in place of these things.


I am currently career maxxing at college and it takes 0 effort


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 10, 2019)

Secret to success = be resourceful


----------



## john_cope (Nov 10, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I am currently career maxxing at college and it takes 0 effort


yeah and you will end up a middle class slave
20 billion or bust


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 10, 2019)

john_cope said:


> yeah and you will end up a middle class slave
> 20 billion or bust


No i won't lol i'll have my own project i'd never be under anyone


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 10, 2019)

need money to make more money


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 10, 2019)

just don't fall for the "work harder not smarter" meme
I am 100% convinced that the people at the very top of this shitheap don't work very hard at all and are laughing all the way to the bank about how the average cuck thinks they're rich because they work so much harder than everyone else


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 10, 2019)

Not enough iq for sucsses at life.
Over for me ffs.


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 10, 2019)

IQ + luck + routine


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 10, 2019)

john_cope said:


> you do not need to sacrifice anything to free up time for studying or a difficult career
> simply realize that inferior hobbies like television and excessive music and relaxation are not nescessary
> just start doing work and study in place of these things.



Ultra low IQ.

OP, the real ingredient to success is: 

1. Good genetics.
2. Right place at the right time.
3. Have rich parents. 
4. Know the right people. 

Just lol at anybody who still believes in the hard work cope.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 10, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Ultra low IQ.
> 
> OP, the real ingredient to success is:
> 
> ...


the entire point of "hard work" is to get into a "right place at the right time" situation, if zuckerbergcel decided to fap in his room and not do anything he would never create facebook, obviously thats an extreme example but it applies to everything


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 10, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> the entire point of "hard work" is to get into a "right place at the right time" situation, if zuckerbergcel decided to fap in his room and not do anything he would never create facebook, obviously thats an extreme example but it applies to everything


u know who else faps in their room and gets the shekels. females


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 10, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Ultra low IQ.
> 
> OP, the real ingredient to success is:
> 
> ...


Hard work alone won't necessarily make you a millionaire, but it can make you a doctor whereas a lazy guy would be a car mechanic. There's a big difference in a lifestyle of a doctor compared to some blue collar worker.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 10, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Hard work alone won't necessarily make you a millionaire, but it can make you a doctor whereas a lazy guy would be a car mechanic. There's a big difference in a lifestyle of a doctor compared to some blue collar worker.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 10, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


>


If you got something to say, speak up.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> just don't fall for the "work harder not smarter" meme
> I am 100% convinced that the people at the very top of this shitheap don't work very hard at all and are laughing all the way to the bank about how the average cuck thinks they're rich because they work so much harder than everyone else


The people at the top are psychopathic workaholics. There is no work life balance for them. Their work = their life


----------



## DOggo (Nov 10, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Ultra low IQ.
> 
> OP, the real ingredient to success is:
> 
> ...




This. The only way to succeed in life as a poorcel is to educationmaxx to its highest, go to a good uni, get a job at a top firm, and wagecuckmaxx. ofc, there are outliers -- but they're the small minority. Jeff Bezos and Bill Gates both came from upper-class families. If you join the military, with no qualifications, you might be able to succeed if you're a high-iq gigachad.


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 10, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> the entire point of "hard work" is to get into a "right place at the right time" situation, if zuckerbergcel decided to fap in his room and not do anything he would never create facebook, obviously thats an extreme example but it applies to everything



jfl at using suckerberg as your example of somebody who got rich by working hard. He basically stole his idea for facebook from somebody else and then used some slimy method of making some that others could not ape him. I think Bill Gates also based the first windows of somebody else's work as well. You are hilariously bluepilled if you think these men got where they are because of hard work.


----------



## x30001 (Nov 10, 2019)

What ultimately matters is the ability to feel more inclusive and lucid emotions as a result of forming new thoughts which were impossible to form before interacting in a new way with reality. There's no antinomy related to one's autology.

People just want to be happy. But they don't want to even think that they're happy, even if they momentarily think they are, because that sparks doubt and worry.

Real happiness is a true and powerful emotion, but when you create a new thought regarding your emotion; you change your emotion.

Everyone is so obsessed with how everyone else is living but don't realise that their perception of how someone else is interacting with reality, isn't a correct measurement of how that other person is feeling, relative to their reality. Because everyone perceives everything differently at different times, because emotion creates perception and perception is a changeable subjective interpretation of the "absolute truth".

Using extroversion to alter your introspective discernment of the world is incredibly dangerous and defective to your actual discernment itself.

People are so outward-looking in a cynical way that they talk about how Money and Good Appearance are inherently good. There's no need in discussing that because that's the truth, but not the absolute truth. Ruminating over these truths are hurting the wellbeing of your absolute truth.

There's infinite multiplexities that interact with the unity in life. Unity being the notion that reality itself is fixed with respect the laws of perception and cognition.

If reality was both a unity and a multiplexity; you'd both be perceiving and not perceiving it simultaneously, which isn't possible. If it is possible and is what's happening, then you're constantly changing realities without being able to perceive what's happening.

Knowing that reality is fixed with respect the laws of perception and cognition, you can't change reality itself. So complaining about reality will waste your life.

Reality is the only unity. It's the only thing conspansive to everything else which is a multiplexity.

The only rule concerning perception and cognition is that they have to be fixed to reality; otherwise they don't exist, and nothing exists.

Perception is just a vector. What's inside the vector can be anything that isn't a unity. Think of multiplying variables with constants. 1 x Reality = 1Reality, 2 x Reality = 2 Reality.

Only problem with this is that only Reality is fixed and 1,2 etc aren't multiplexities because they're part of a category of sequences we know as numbers.

Perception * Reality = Your absolute truth.

For this to be the case and to actually work; perception has to have absolutely no constraints and an unquantifiable amount of meta interpretable alterations. Because if Perception had a finite number of permutations, then Perception wouldn't be a unity like objective reality is; but if Perception isn't infinite and beyond meta interpretation, then it would be recursive to Reality, and Reality would have a finite number of explanations.

And as we all believe, in Unity, based on the nature of our Perceptions and Cognitions; Reality does not have an explanation.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 10, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> The people at the top are psychopathic workaholics. There is no work life balance for them. Their work = their life


Those are the people right below the true top


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Those are the people right below the true top


How do people regulate things and control things without doing any work? lol...More responsibility = more work 

Unless someone is a literal deity...I don't understand how anyone would listen to their command if they didn't do anything


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 10, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Ultra low IQ.
> 
> OP, the real ingredient to success is:
> 
> ...


Burguer King IQ. Success is not determined by genetics. You probably wanted to say STATUS. If you mean status then yeah follow up those steps you said.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 10, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> jfl at using suckerberg as your example of somebody who got rich by working hard. He basically stole his idea for facebook from somebody else and then used some slimy method of making some that others could not ape him. I think Bill Gates also based the first windows of somebody else's work as well. You are hilariously bluepilled if you think these men got where they are because of hard work.


He may have stolen someone's idea, but he's no slacker. He still works hard, albeit his upbringing was very privileged and afforded him so many opportunities others with similar capabilities would die for.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 10, 2019)

*Success *
_the accomplishment of an aim or purpose._

To accomplish anything in any field you need

1) a goal or aim ofc
2) understanding the conditions and requirements needed to succeed or excel and the competition or problems that may be in the way in succeeding
3) skills
4) resources
5) network of people that may have power in the field or who also have resources, skills and understanding needed to succeed
6) consistent hardwork applied
7) luck

Thats the blackpill. Whether it’s becoming a billionaire, nba superstar, doctor or even killing one self, the seven elements above are the broad requirements needed to succeed in anything. End of thread


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 10, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> How do people regulate things and control things without doing any work? lol...More responsibility = more work
> 
> Unless someone is a literal deity...I don't understand how anyone would listen to their command if they didn't do anything


By simply being in control? I mean just think about it mate. Once you get to the very top of the mountain, does it require any real "work" to simply stay there and simply boot attempted climbers back down? What the fuck are you going to do against the dude with more money than God? Say no and get fucked by the legions of people who will say yes?


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Luck is very important. Need to be at the right place at the right time and have the correct idea as well. Basically everything has to align in your favour. Very rare but it’s all about probabilities so someones bound to encounter these conditions since there’s like 8 billion people


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> By simply being in control? I mean just think about it mate. Once you get to the very top of the mountain, does it require any real "work" to simply stay there and simply boot attempted climbers back down? What the fuck are you going to do against the dude with more money than God? Say no and get fucked by the legions of people who will say yes?


Yeah it takes even more work to stay atop then to get there...

I think the people with the most money work the most 

Warren Buffet still watches the stock market and sketches in his notebook 35/8 even though he’s already old and gonna die soon without having explored tons of life...it’s a sickness

People who are billionaires are sick...

Bezos took over wholefoods, Wants to buy an NFL team, sending teams to cities to recruit thousands of workers for new warehouses he’s choosing, constantly updating regulations so his stock price doesn’t drop 

If Bezos was based enough to make amazon what it is today...at over 1k per single share...he’s not gonna leave his legacy in the hands of some ivyleagecel tech simp...so he can sit around in his ass

They don’t think like we do. They work MUCH MORE than any of us ever will because they’re sick..and that’s how they’ve made that much money to get to that point to begin with...Nothing will ever change my mind on that.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 10, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yeah it takes even more work to stay atop then to get there...
> 
> I think the people with the most money work the most
> 
> ...


damn u smart my nigger


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 10, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yeah it takes even more work to stay atop then to get there...
> 
> I think the people with the most money work the most
> 
> ...


Completely disagree with all of this. Firstly, competition is way fiercer at the bottom than the top - that's why no one seems to leave the top, because once you're rich you have to fuck up pretty hard to lose it. Second, people like Bezos and Buffett are not at the true top JFL you need to get redpilled


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Completely disagree with all of this. Firstly, competition is way fiercer at the bottom than the top - that's why no one seems to leave the top, because once you're rich you have to fuck up pretty hard to lose it. Second, people like Bezos and Buffett are not at the true top JFL you need to get redpilled



Yeah idk if I can get down with all the conspiracy theory talk and that type of sorcery where there are deity 100 year olds with trillions of dollars sitting down in a throne with red neon eyes commanding Bezos and Buffet like they’re puppets.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 10, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yeah idk if I can get down with all the conspiracy theory talk and that type of sorcery where there are deity 100 year olds with trillions of dollars sitting down in a throne with red neon eyes commanding Bezos and Buffet like they’re puppets.


That's not what I'm saying but there are people with way more wealth and power than Bezos. Look up "rothschilds net worth"


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> That's not what I'm saying but there are people with way more wealth and power than Bezos. Look up "rothschilds net worth"


Yeah..conspiracy theories lol. Rothschilds, Rockefeller’s etc. 

Debunked tons of times. One of my professors laughed at one of the kids who tried to make that argument before and picked it apart piece by piece. 

Same with the “government is holding back the cancer cure to kill people” conspiracy theory. Both easily debunked and retarded.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 10, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yeah..conspiracy theories lol. Rothschilds, Rockefeller’s etc.
> 
> Debunked tons of times. One of my professors laughed at one of the kids who tried to make that argument before and picked it apart piece by piece.
> 
> Same with the “government is holding back the cancer cure to kill people” conspiracy theory. Both easily debunked and retarded.


Its a known fact they have more money than Bezos and also it is a known fact that the Forbes list is not a true list of the real most weathly people, the most wealthy are excluded from it. You're creating strawmen. What I'm saying is simply that there are people more powerful than Bezos out there, you are just imagining all the rest.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Its a known fact they have more money than Bezos and also it is a known fact that the Forbes list is not a true list of the real most weathly people, the most wealthy are excluded from it. You're creating strawmen. What I'm saying is simply that there are people more powerful than Bezos out there, you are just imagining all the rest.


You figured out the world dude. The Rothschilds are pulling all the strings man behind the scenes. Good shit.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 10, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> You figured out the world dude. The Rothschilds are pulling all the strings man behind the scenes. Good shit.


Literally ignoring what I'm saying in favor of strawmen but alright you do you


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Literally ignoring what I'm saying in favor of strawmen but alright you do you


Because it went from a real conversation into

I mean can you name the people and prove it? Or is it just a “trust me I’m woke” type of thing?

Because I was originally trying to have a real conversation with you about how it’s obvious that the richest men in the world AKA the men who own the biggest global companies on the world and ones that make the most returns on the stock market are workaholics and have zero work/life balance. (Which is obvious by their lifestyles)

Then you transferred it into saying that the people on the REAL top, sit down and do nothing...and that they’re much richer and to trust you.

So who are these super powerful deity figures that are richer than Bezos? Can you prove it? How do you know they don’t work hard and just watch us and laugh? Can you name them and explain how? Or will you link a conspiracy YouTube video that has been debunked 100 times? That’s all I’m asking.

If I need to be “redpilled” and don’t know what I’m talking about...I’d like to see citations and proof of the contrary. Otherwise there’s no discussion and it’s just nonsense.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 10, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Its a known fact they have more money than Bezos and also it is a known fact that the Forbes list is not a true list of the real most weathly people, the most wealthy are excluded from it. You're creating strawmen. What I'm saying is simply that there are people more powerful than Bezos out there, you are just imagining all the rest.


Holy SHIT, you’re not joking. I refuse to believe anyone’s this retarded.
Prove it nigga. Coherently unveil the position they stand on the world’s powerhouses: their specific names, what they do, what they claim they do, what they do behind the scenes and physical evidence supporting it, etc. Until then stfu
Illuminati conspiracists are up there with fucking flat earthers. But atleast flat earthers try to apply a scientific basis to their argument, even tho they always fail. Illuminati conspiracists on the other hand rely heavily on fear mongering, outdated biblical verses and misinterpreted events with a larger reach than a boxer with giantism.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Nov 11, 2019)

john_cope said:


> you do not need to sacrifice anything to free up time for studying or a difficult career
> simply realize that inferior hobbies like television and excessive music and relaxation are not nescessary
> just start doing work and study in place of these things.



What if I'm stupid? What about that? What if math is hard to keep track of?


----------



## john_cope (Nov 11, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> just don't fall for the "work harder not smarter" meme
> I am 100% convinced that the people at the very top of this shitheap don't work very hard at all and are laughing all the way to the bank about how the average cuck thinks they're rich because they work so much harder than everyone else


Elon Musk spends entire days at his factories without leaving to go home sometimes. I imagine its very similar with investment bankers or any successful professionals


TheMewingBBC said:


> Holy SHIT, you’re not joking. I refuse to believe anyone’s this retarded.
> Prove it nigga. Coherently unveil the position they stand on the world’s powerhouses: their specific names, what they do, what they claim they do, what they do behind the scenes and physical evidence supporting it, etc. Until then stfu
> Illuminati conspiracists are up there with fucking flat earthers. But atleast flat earthers try to apply a scientific basis to their argument, even tho they always fail. Illuminati conspiracists on the other hand rely heavily on fear mongering, outdated biblical verses and misinterpreted events with a larger reach than a boxer with giantism.


He's actually somewhat correct. Mohammed bin Zayed is a practical nobody but since he's a gulf monarch (united arab emirates) he has something like $150 billion.
Many central asian dictators have stolent billions from their countries and put it into Swiss bank accounts
Vladimir Putin is rumored to be worth $500 billion since he is personally responsible for most of the russian economies' oil and gas and mineral assets


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 11, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Elon Musk spends entire days at his factories without leaving to go home sometimes. I imagine its very similar with investment bankers or any successful professionals
> 
> He's actually somewhat correct. Mohammed bin Zayed is a practical nobody but since he's a gulf monarch (united arab emirates) he has something like $150 billion.
> Many central asian dictators have stolent billions from their countries and put it into Swiss bank accounts
> Vladimir Putin is rumored to be worth $500 billion since he is personally responsible for most of the russian economies' oil and gas and mineral assets


That’s the estimated net worth of his family, not him himself. Between him and his father it’s estimated that they’re at about 30 billion.

Stealing billions and putting it into an offshore bank account wouldn’t make you richer than the richest guys in the world and these are not the type of guys he’s talking about.

He’s talking about a shadow government ruling cast who are trillionaires running things behind the scenes and not having to or wanting to lift a finger or work. I want to see these people and know their names or how he knows this. Simple.

I am sure Putin is among the most wealthy people on earth but that’s already common consensus.


----------



## john_cope (Nov 11, 2019)

FrothySolutions said:


> What if I'm stupid? What about that? What if math is hard to keep track of?


I refuse to believe math is difficult. maybe the most complicated math (e.g. like gauge theory), but the math that can make you rich (graduate level calculus) is easier than most people think. and accounting and finance.
WHAT ELSE AM I GOING TO DO WITH MY TIME? IT'S NOT LIKE IM A KARDASHIAN WHO CAN WHORE HERSELF TO BILLIONS OF DOLLARS.
i need to use rationalism to make myself rich.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Nov 11, 2019)

john_cope said:


> I refuse to believe math is difficult. maybe the most complicated math (e.g. like gauge theory), but the math that can make you rich (graduate level calculus) is easier than most people think. and accounting and finance.
> WHAT ELSE AM I GOING TO DO WITH MY TIME? IT'S NOT LIKE IM A KARDASHIAN WHO CAN WHORE HERSELF TO BILLIONS OF DOLLARS.
> i need to use rationalism to make myself rich.



I had nothing but time and failed accounting in college.


----------



## john_cope (Nov 11, 2019)

FrothySolutions said:


> I had nothing but time and failed accounting in college.


I also failed accounting. But I dont want to give up on it forever


----------



## spark (Nov 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> How do people regulate things and control things without doing any work? lol...More responsibility = more work
> 
> Unless someone is a literal deity...I don't understand how anyone would listen to their command if they didn't do anything


Most billionaires inherited their wealth. Sure it's not like they don't do anything but they are not necessarily insane workaholics.


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 11, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Success is not determined by genetics.



Literally everything about your life is determined by genetics. Your looks, your intelligence, your character and personality. Just all of it.


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 11, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Literally everything about your life is determined by genetics. Your looks, your intelligence, your character and personality. Just all of it.


Giga Galaxial Cope. What a joke dude. Only looks is determined by genetic. What are you smoking?


----------



## Pillarman (Nov 11, 2019)

bluepilled cancer thread filled with nothin but mental masturbation

nuke this shit subcategory already


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 11, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Literally everything about your life is determined by genetics. Your looks, your intelligence, your character and personality. Just all of it.


Not true


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Not true


yes. he is incorrect. just like all of his threads. SHIT


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 11, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yes. he is incorrect. just like all of his threads. SHIT


I agree with him success etc is massively determined by luck etc but it's retarded to think genetics only come into play regarding looks


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I agree with him success etc is massively determined by luck etc but it's retarded to think genetics only come into play regarding looks


yea.


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 11, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Giga Galaxial Cope. What a joke dude. Only looks is determined by genetic. What are you smoking?





Gudru said:


> Not true



I suggest you read "Blueprint: How DNA makes us what we are". It covers the results of genetics research that took decades to make and is full of blackpills. Basically almost everything is inherited and is mostly genetic. For example it was discovered that performance at school is 80+% genetic and at the very advanced level over 90+%. It also discovered that upbringing and parenting has almost no affect on how your personality develops.

Oh yea, your weight is also 70% genetic as well. It's over for fatcels.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 11, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> I suggest you read "Blueprint: How DNA makes you what you are". It covers the results of genetics research that took decades to make and is full of blackpills. Basically almost everything is inherited and how mostly genetic. For example it was discovered that performance at school is 80+% genetic and at the very advanced level over 90+%. It also discovered that upbringing and parenting has almost no affect on how your personality develops.
> 
> Oh yea, your weight is also 70% genetic as well. It's over for fatcels.


Stil doesn't prove anything you said about genetics being everything regarding infact you're fighting yourself here, the weight/metabolism thing means that 30% is NOT GENETIC meaning you can still have a drastic change. I was already naturally skinny yet gained 5kg in 3 months. Oh let me guess, that was genetic too?  

There's tons of studies showing your face isn't just determined by genetics, it's just the base that is.


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Stil doesn't prove anything you said about genetics being everything regarding infact you're fighting yourself here, the weight/metabolism thing means that 30% is NOT GENETIC meaning you can still have a drastic change. I was already naturally skinny yet gained 5kg in 3 months. Oh let me guess, that was genetic too?
> 
> There's tons of studies showing your face isn't just determined by genetics, it's just the base that is.



If bodyweight is 70% genetic then that means many people will not be able to get that shredded look that they want. They might be able to lose weight and become healthier, but they won't be able to get that beach body.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> If bodyweight is 70% genetic then that means many people will not be able to get that shredded look that they want. They might be able to lose weight and become healthier, but they won't be able to get that beach body.


how does that make sense? anyone can get shredded


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 11, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> If bodyweight is 70% genetic then that means many people will not be able to get that shredded look that they want. They might be able to lose weight and become healthier, but they won't be able to get that beach body.


Just because you can't get to an elite level doesn't mean you shouldn't reach your own potential and do that what is possible. People here are too weak to reap benefits regardless of what it is.

Being overly shredded isn't ideal anyways.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Just because you can't get to an elite level doesn't mean you shouldn't reach your own potential and do that what is possible. People here are too weak to reap benefits regardless of what it is.
> 
> Being overly shredded isn't ideal anyways.


lmao at even determining its genetic some cunt who is a fat ass will be like yea its genetic meanwhile its just cus his gut bacteria is fucked up.

whatss genetic is probably fat storing genes. but maybe that isnt even genetic.

low facial fat (besides hooding and under eye fat ) is androgenic.
who is to say that prenatal T makes your face lean most of the time. which is what ive obsevered in myself (low bf except hooding and under eye in the face)
I swear fat storing patterns can actually change very quickly with androgens you have rn and their ratio to estrogens actually.


----------



## ritalinredemption (Nov 11, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> the entire point of "hard work" is to get into a "right place at the right time" situation, if zuckerbergcel decided to fap in his room and not do anything he would never create facebook, obviously thats an extreme example but it applies to everything


lol if you think zuck created fb


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 11, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> That’s the estimated net worth of his family, not him himself. Between him and his father it’s estimated that they’re at about 30 billion.
> 
> Stealing billions and putting it into an offshore bank account wouldn’t make you richer than the richest guys in the world and these are not the type of guys he’s talking about.
> 
> ...


Bud literally all I was saying are the following:
1. There are people more powerful than the guys on the Forbes list
2. I doubt said people are working hardcore 24/7 around the clock, that's a myth and I doubt you need to work as hard to MAINTAIN money and power than to GAIN it in the first place


TheMewingBBC said:


> Holy SHIT, you’re not joking. I refuse to believe anyone’s this retarded.
> Prove it nigga. Coherently unveil the position they stand on the world’s powerhouses: their specific names, what they do, what they claim they do, what they do behind the scenes and physical evidence supporting it, etc. Until then stfu
> Illuminati conspiracists are up there with fucking flat earthers. But atleast flat earthers try to apply a scientific basis to their argument, even tho they always fail. Illuminati conspiracists on the other hand rely heavily on fear mongering, outdated biblical verses and misinterpreted events with a larger reach than a boxer with giantism.



I personally do believe that there are legit powerful motherfuckers who control world events much more than we realize, but obviously I have no proof
But gun to my head yes I think this situation is incredibly likely


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 11, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> laughing all the way to the bank


----------

